# Zombie.... two... I guess?



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Cute!


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

Is that it's name? That would be funny if we have a fish w/ the same name, and they actually look similar.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Aurora might be related, same size.


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Thank you! Yes his name is zombie too. Haha I thought it was funny when I saw your's! You're right though, they do look very similar!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Cute! Same family, same name


----------



## JosShavaughn (Jul 23, 2010)

wow. I really thought his name would be something different.

Now who(if anyone) did you name him after? I named mine after Rob Zombie.


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah that's really uncanny... haha Neat though. I named him because when I first got him he would swim in really jerky movements that reminded me of a zombie... and because my friend said the white bits in his tail looked like cobwebs... which I guess has to do with zombies somehow? hahah It'd be really funny if we had named them both after the same person.


----------



## lilmonstafish777 (Mar 13, 2010)

that looks exactly like my fish!! nice colors.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Is that a pile of skulls? In his tank? Goes PERFECTLY with Zombie.

Very pretty boy!


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah he has a grave stone too. I thought it would be good with his name. Haha thank you!


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

His container looks really small, it's possible the camera is playing tricks, but how big is it? The decor is also very sparse and I don't see a heater. Sorry, but I can't help but to be concerned for your fish.


----------



## newlynothere (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi that was his old container. He was in a vase that was probably a little less than a gallon until I could get him a proper tank. Now he's in a gallon tank with a little cave and plants that he likes to hide in as well as his mini graveyard. I change his water frequently and honestly, I know fish that have lived a lot worse than he does. I feel that his home is perfectly adequate and he seemed happy before I left him for vacation however I've left him in very capable hands as she has her own betta... I am however anxious to get back to him tomorrow. Haha I DO appreciate your concern but I truly only want the best for my zombie.


----------

